# New Owner with suggestions



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I am a new 04 GTO owner. I have had it for 10 days and I love the car. The thing I hate most about it is putting it in the garage. I haven't really drove it fast yet or raced anyone because I am still in break in but it is the funnest car I have ever driven. I don't know if anyone from Pontiac reads these boards but I have a couple of suggestions as far as options that I wish the car had that my truck has.
1) a rear view mirror dimmer. Those trucks that get behind me on the road almost blind me
2) an outside temp gauge. I just like to know what the temp is. 
3) I would like to be able to change the order of the information on the instrumentation panel. I like to have the digital speedo but would like to have my MPG on at the same time instead of having to switch between screens. 

I know these are petty little things but it would make the driving experience even better than what it already is. If anyone else has any other suggestions, I would like to hear them


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

it'd be pretty easy to add the mirror you're talking about and I agree it should have been a standard feature. the 20 window tint took care of glare and NO problems with radio reception / distortion.

two weeks before I bought the GTO, I bought the wife a Malibu Maxx, and it's a fine car by all means. In addition to the mirror you've written of All below are standard on Malibu Maxx LS

Factory Remote Start. Nice. Car knows to either put on A/C or heater and rear window defog. All other systems disabled until you put in key. Runs only 10 minutes in case you forget you started it. 

XM Satellite radio. I know you can add it but should've been standard, imo.

Heated Seats. Ditto to above.

Rear Drink Holders for petes sake. Even the Fbods had'em

Don't get me wrong, No complaints here, not 1 at all.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I wish the Goat had some featured my beloved GTP has (it will be tough to live without them now that I'm used to them):

- Automatic dual zone climate
- Heated Seats
- Heads Up Display
- Auto-Dim Rear View
- Outside Temperature Reading
- Instant MPG (I hate the average only....my GTP is the same way)

I always thought that HEated Seats were kind of a gimmick. But, after having them for the last 5+ years, I look for them in new cars. I would happily pay another $750 or so to add them to the Goat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

The GTO has a large engine. It was made out of 319 aluminum alloy. They even rifle-drilled the steel billet high-lift cam to reduce overall car weight. The car is still a few pounds heavier than a Cobra. That is why you will not find so many comfortable features in your car. It is a car you want to race. For all other ammenities I have a Lincoln Continetal.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

adearmas said:


> The GTO has a large engine. It was made out of 319 aluminum alloy. They even rifle-drilled the steel billet high-lift cam to reduce overall car weight. The car is still a few pounds heavier than a Cobra. That is why you will not find so many comfortable features in your car. It is a car you want to race. For all other ammenities I have a Lincoln Continetal.


I understand this point, however it's a false dilemma. 

Those things I listed may be options. Moreover, external temp display, dimming Rearview, and heated seats won't add any more weight than the cheeseburger I had for lunch. 

Power/performance and creature comfort must not be mutually exclusive. 

I would like to think of the GTO as more along the lines of an M3 than a Mustang. GM's pure RWD performance car is the vette. GM already dropped the Camaro/Firebird, so I think the GTO fits the M3 mold more than the Cobra mold. 

I understand why these features are not standard. I just wish they were options...I would opt for a few.

But, I think that the fact that it's built in Australia makes this more complicated than it would normally be. I bet if it was built domestically from the ground up, it would have these features as at least options. In other words, I don't think it was a conscious decision to omit these options...I just think it was GM relenting to production realities.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*I wish the GTO had...........*

- Automatic dimmer mirror. 
- Heated seats
- XM radio

These things are minor, but they would add to the GTO experience and make the car perfect.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

Automatic Rearview Mirror Dimmer.
MEMORY SEATS !!!
A key hole for the trunk.
Door unlock button.
Dead pedal.
Waiting for the power seat to go forward so my kids can get in the back is a real pain. Make the button automatic or a quick release for the passsenger seat.

I believe that is it for me. 

Oh yea, how about a compass and temp like my GMC truck?


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

Go check out the Holden corporate site, and look for all of the options you've already mentioned - a lot of them are already available on the Monaro:

- Sunroof
- Dual-temp Climate control
- Memory seats
- Auto-dimming mirror
- Dead pedal
- Voltage/Oil pressure gauges
- 18" wheels
- Nav system

Seems like the General is either trying to keep things simple on the options sheet, or they determined that their price target would be shattered if these items were included. Time to watch the aftermarket....


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

westell said:


> Heated Seats.


 :confused I grew up in Houston, wouldn't you rather have "cooled" seats


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> :confused I grew up in Houston, wouldn't you rather have "cooled" seats


you're right, but when the back's hurting it's soooooooooo nice  

did you get my email regarding boat ?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

westell said:


> you're right, but when the back's hurting it's soooooooooo nice
> 
> did you get my email regarding boat ?


 Yes, thanks. My brother-in-law lives in Sydney.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Picked up my car yesterday and did not notice the lack of outside temp gauge until today. One solution which would solve two of your problems is to get an automatic dimming rearview mirror that has temp and compass readings. I installed one on my wife's Mazda Tribute and it works great. Looks like a good mod for a GTO.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Is that rearview mirror an easy install and is it bigger than the original rearview mirror?


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

It's about the same size. I bought it on E-Bay used for $135. Mine is a Gentex mirror at: http://accessory-center.com/series.plx/30/1533/1865

Another source for these mirrors is Mito Corporation at: 

http://www.muthco.com. 


You have to hook up to a constant 12V and run a wire through the firewall for the temperature sensor. You want to mount the sensor as far forward as possible in the grill area where there is no heat source near. It wasn't a very difficult job if you have any knowledge of electrics and how to run wires up the windshield post and through the firewall. 

My first mod was to wire a direct line for my Valentine so I have already had the windshield post cover loose. While I was wiring the Valentine I saw a couple grommets for wires going through the firewall that looked like good candidates for running the temp sensor.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

jerhofer said:


> It's about the same size. I bought it on E-Bay used for $135. Mine is a Gentex mirror at: http://accessory-center.com/series.plx/30/1533/1865.


GOOD FIND! I loved that rearview mirror on my Blazer.

---Larry


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

*hear hear*

I agree with adearmas, 
If you wanted amenities, you shoulda bought something else, when you bought the GTO you bought a piece of american muscle. You need to race it, not baby it.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I couldn't disagree more. Why spend $30,000 on something to beat the crap out of it. 99% of your driving is just everyday driving so why not be able to enjoy the bells and whistles that come with it. If all you are doing is racing it, well good luck with all of your speeding tickets my friend. Personally I bought mine because I wanted a fast car that would beat almost anything out there and not something everybody and their brother has. As far as doing nothing but racing it, I'm not 16 anymore.


----------

